# Preacher who openly defied distancing measures dies of coronavirus



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2020)

What can I say?

https://nypost.com/2020/04/13/virginia-pastor-who-held-packed-church-service-dies-of-coronavirus/


----------



## Judycat (Apr 14, 2020)

Rest in peace?


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 15, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Rest in peace?



Rest in Stupidity


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 15, 2020)

God made him but gave him stupid brain. God also hands out smart brains. So adding faith and smart brains you come up with smart people who live longer than stupid people. Now his daughter is telling his followers to stay home. God must have given her a smart brain.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 15, 2020)

What a jerk.  It's one thing to put oneself in danger, but it's entirely different to endanger other people.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 15, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> What a jerk.  It's one thing to put oneself in danger, but it's entirely different to endanger other people.


re:  https://nypost.com/2020/04/13/virginia-pastor-who-held-packed-church-service-dies-of-coronavirus/

While the congregation had free will, he was obviously very persuasive - So they came, they mingled, they went home to their families, and may well have spread the virus to so many others.  It is frightening - and infuriates me.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 28, 2020)

Just read that churches may pose a huge risk of spreading the virus because of choirs and singing!  Perhaps in the future, folks will just have to listen to recordings and hum along.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 28, 2020)

Even humming may be too risky. Better be wearing a heavy duty mask.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 29, 2020)

Better yet to just stay home!


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 29, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Just read that churches may pose a huge risk of spreading the virus because of choirs and singing!  Perhaps in the future, folks will just have to listen to recordings and hum along.


Many churches- including locally-  are offering their church services/mass/etc.  online.


----------

